# Did I make it too complicated?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

To enter the pumpkin competition?

I ask this because it has had a lot of visits and views, but very few people actually signing up for it?

When I read the page again with hindsight, it occurred to me that people might feel it was too complicated/too many steps?

The only reason I set it up the way it was was to make sure it was fair - I didn't want someone going down the farmer's market, buying a jumbo pumpkin and entering it 

Should I change the rules to make it easier to enter? And if so, how do I make it fair?

It may be that people just aren't entering until their pumpkins get going properly - I might just be worryign over nothing LOL

Any suggestions?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

It doesn't sound complicated to me. If we decide to grow pumpkins this year we might join. You might want to post a competition closing date (or did I miss that)??


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

You have me down right? 
Of course we still have not been able to plant ANYTHING yet because it is to wet!


----------

